# AIM and QuickBuddy issues



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

My girlfriend has a iMac OS 8.6 and she has dial-up isses with the QuickBuddy program. and AIM 4.7 not work for her either. she types but no one can see what she types they don't even get the messages. does anyone know of any FREE AIM clients that she can use on the Mac 8.6? it has to be AIM usable tho.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

how about Proteus? I saw it recommended on a forum dedicated to apple.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

unfortunately my girlfriend will need Mac OS X atleast. she only has 8.6


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

oh my bad, I was careless in reading your post. How about TVJab? It's based off jabber and it's minimum requirement is 8.6.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks i let her know right now... and do you know if perhaps they have Yahoo Messenger for Mac. preferably Y!M or another client that supports webcam action for mac 8.6?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I personally wouldn't know...I haven't used a mac for years. Yahoo seems to support video better than aim does though. I would assume that that carries over to mac.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

yes that is also another reason why she wants to have Yahoo because it has Better WebCam support.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Found it  They have two versions on the yahoo site, one for X and one for 8/9 with a minimum of 8.6 here


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

awesome! thanks fox. you have solved an issue for my girlfriend thanks.


----------

